# Kimber Solo 9



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone got one? Thoughts, impressions, likes, dislikes?


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

shot one

felt great in hand, looked nice

worst, jam-0-matic i have ever fired

even with premuim 147gr ammo, failure to fire 2-3 times per mag

failure to feeds, just plain cheap

Kimber says to only use 147gr ammo for it, my buddy took a loss and dumped it for $600 to a guy who didnt care and wanted to tinker with it, he ended up sending it back twice

I really wanted one, but in a defense gun....just cant trust it


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

saku39 said:


> shot one
> 
> felt great in hand, looked nice
> 
> ...


Same experiences as well. A friend of mine has one and just like all his other Kimbers they all jam as well. For some odd reason the manual states to only run 124gr ammo through it.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Way too big for the capacity in my opinion...

I'm looking forward to the arrival of the P938


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Gravity3694 said:


> Same experiences as well. A friend of mine has one and just like all his other Kimbers they all jam as well. For some odd reason the manual states to only run 124gr ammo through it.


Thanks for the reviews. I've seen several reviews that talk about it jamming. I wouldn't say all their guns jam though. I have a Covert II and it has never jammed a single time with anything I've put through it. 

I've been keeping my eye on the 938 as well. Their starting to trickle into stores now. I like the 1911 setup of it but I kinda want a double action trigger from a pull and shoot standpoint.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Thanks for the reviews. I've seen several reviews that talk about it jamming. I wouldn't say all their guns jam though. I have a Covert II and it has never jammed a single time with anything I've put through it.
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on the 938 as well. Their starting to trickle into stores now. I like the 1911 setup of it but I kinda want a double action trigger from a pull and shoot standpoint.


I think my friend has either a Procarry II or Ultra Carry II in 9mm. Traditionally, officer sized 1911s are more finicky than government sized models. The 9mm chambering doesn't help either. His Taurus 1911 runs great though.

The 938 looks like a winner for someone looking for a small handgun with 1911 ergonomics. I wish that Springfield Armory would make the XDS in 9mm.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Diamondback DB9, with nickle boron slide finish...I like it and it go's boom every time I have tried it.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

FlFrayedKnot said:


> Diamondback DB9, with nickle boron slide finish...I like it and it go's boom every time I have tried it.


I've seen one trigger bar assembly break on a DB9 to the point that it could not be disassembled and had to be returned to the factory. I've heard some stories that attest to various other issues with the DB9. I guess if you get a good one then your lucky.

I guess its pretty hard to make a small reliable 9mm pocket sized handgun. I've personally seen issues with many of the major brands and models on the market. In the past year there has even been a large amount of forum anecdotals popping up about reliability issues the vaunted Glock and Kahr series of handguns.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

I can't speak for the Glocks, but my Kahr P380 was kind of stiff out of the box. Once I got it through a good break in it has been flawless.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Prince Caspian said:


> I can't speak for the Glocks, but my Kahr P380 was kind of stiff out of the box. Once I got it through a good break in it has been flawless.


There has been a lot of people who have had ejection issues with Glocks lately due to out of spec slides around the extractor groove. This has created weak ejection and brass hitting people in the face. It started in about 2010 or 2011 with the MNH serial prefix.

I have an RNH Aug 2011 G26 that hasn't had any issues yet. Maybe I got lucky. I still feel uneasy about my G26 despite close to 1k rounds through it with minimal issues. At least I have my FAW 2002 G17 if I need it.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I can personally attest to the quality of Kahr. I have the PM9 and the CW9. Love them both. Very thin and compact with zero failures. I am a huge Glock fan as well and have several of the full size and compact models. The subcompacts don't hold a candle to the concealablity of either one of my Kahrs.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

FowlHunter13 said:


> I can personally attest to the quality of Kahr. I have the PM9 and the CW9. Love them both. Very thin and compact with zero failures. I am a huge Glock fan as well and have several of the full size and compact models. The subcompacts don't hold a candle to the concealablity of either one of my Kahrs.


I think that for the most part the vast majority of Kahrs are good to go, but there's always going to be a lemon that slips out of the factory. Kahrs also require a good break in before their good; they have a pretty stiff recoil spring. I would still buy one if I wanted a Kahr.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

My very early DB9 (1st 300 out) continues to hum along without a problem. After the 200 rd break- in with zero issues, I've continued to run a box of ammo & my carry ammo through it every 6 months or so.

I never made it a frequent range shooter - nor was it designed to be so - but it still goes bang every time I pull the trigger. It also replaced my very expensive Rohrbaugh R9S as my "always" pocket pistol.

Any manufactured item can break. I've seen new Gen 4 Glocks "disassemble" themselves with the RSA problems.

For the size, weight, price, and reliability of my DB9 - I haven't yet found a better option in a 9mm pocket pistol.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> I think that for the most part the vast majority of Kahrs are good to go, but there's always going to be a lemon that slips out of the factory. Kahrs also require a good break in before their good; they have a pretty stiff recoil spring. I would still buy one if I wanted a Kahr.


You are very correct about the Kahrs stiff recoil spring. When I first started looking at them, I thought I would never own one for that very reason. After only 100 rounds or so though, mine were awesome. Your lemon comment is very true for near about everything out there. In our mass production world, there is no amount of quality assurance that would allow every single individual product be hand checked. Everything has the potential for breaking anyway.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

scubapro said:


> My very early DB9 (1st 300 out) continues to hum along without a problem. After the 200 rd break- in with zero issues, I've continued to run a box of ammo & my carry ammo through it every 6 months or so.
> 
> I never made it a frequent range shooter - nor was it designed to be so - but it still goes bang every time I pull the trigger. It also replaced my very expensive Rohrbaugh R9S as my "always" pocket pistol.
> 
> ...


Those Rohrbaughs are way to expensive for what they are. Its a clear example of a product with diminishing returns when you compare it to significantly cheaper products on the market that fulfill the same duty.


----------

